# موقع تصميم طائرات



## المتخصص الشفرة (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا بصمم جرافيك ومحتاج منكم موقع فية صور تصميمات طائرات حربية 
بس يكون فية طائرات مرسومة بدقة او موديلات طائرات علشان انا بدرب نفسى على التصميم دة 
ياريت 
دة *****ى علشان المراسلة 
Mo7_f16e***********
وياريت تبعتولى على الاميل
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعبدوه (5 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بدر الهذلي (10 أغسطس 2007)

اخي ان كنت عاوز مثل اللي في الصورة 






















اتفضل هذا الرابط
http://www.the-blueprints.com/

بس البرنامج اللي تشتغل عليه وش هو؟؟؟


----------



## المتخصص الشفرة (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا عسل انتا باين عليك راجل مية مية


----------



## بدر الهذلي (12 أغسطس 2007)

من ذوقك حبيبي وهايدي بوينغ777 لسه انا بصممها انشاء الله الصور بتحمسك حبيبي





















ولك هايدا ماي ****** wer555************* تأمرني حبيبي في خدمتك


----------



## المتخصص الشفرة (14 أغسطس 2007)

تصميم جميل ياباشا


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------

